# Overclocking getting failed



## mudit nagory (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello,
this is my first post to digit.digit help me lot in many ways regarding hardware and software.i am buying digit for past 1 year and i am a big fan of your.you all are doing a great job.
My pc configuration core2duo e7300 2.66ghz 1066fsb,motherboard asrock g31m-s,2gb dynet ram,power supply-450w hytech.i use to overclock my pc to 3.2ghz but after updating bios if i overclock my pc to 3ghz it always gave me bios error.is there any problem with my hardware and please tell me the cost of nvidia 750i sli motherboard and please tell me it support overclocking or not.
Thank you!


----------

